# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار واعمدة الأربعاء  4  مارس 2020 م

## علي سنجة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى الصادرة اليوم الأربعاء 4 مارس 2020م

 

 أبو جبل ينفي تقديم الإتحاد لاستئناف للمحكمة الفيدرالية بخصوص قرار كاس
 لجنة الاستئنافات تسلم شداد رأياً مكتوباً بشأن قرار كاس
 تألق لافت للجوكر عجب في مران الفرقة الحمراء...... والزعيم يختتم التحضيرات لأهلي مروي اليوم
 المريخ يؤدي مرانه الرئيسي لملوك الشمال أمس
 ود نوباوي يتأهل للمرحلة الأخيرة من التأهيلي




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يواصل التدريبات ويختتم تحضيراته صباح اليوم
 المكتب الإعلامي
 واصل فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ تدريباته بملعب الخرطوم الوطني بنادي  الأسرة، وقد أجرى الفريق مرانه الرئيسى لمواجهة غدا الخميس امام  الأهلي، وأشتمل التدريب على مجموعة من التدريبات البدنية وطبق خلاله المدير  الفني أمين المسلمي عددا من الجمل التكتيكية وشهد المران من الخارج  الثنائي حمزة داؤود والريح حامد الذي قام بمقابلة الجهاز الطبي للنادي  والذي أكد بدوره حاجة اللاعب لعلاج طبيعي لمدة ثلاثة أسابيع يصاحبه تأهيل  بدني، ومن المنتظر أن يؤدي الفريق مرانه الختامي للقاء الخميس عند العاشرة  والنصف صباح اليوم الأربعاء بملعب الخرطوم بنادي الأسرة وبعدها سيدخل  اللاعبين في معسكر مقفول حتى موعد لقاء الأهلي.
















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استنادا على قرار مجلس الادارة السابق بتشكيل المكتب التنفيذى وإنفاذا  لما جاء فى توصية السيد رئيس مجلس الادارة واستنادا على المادة "٤٨" من  النظام الاساسى لنادى المريخ قررنا تكليف الأتية اسماءهم بعضوية المكتب  التنفيذى :
 ١ / الصادق صالح جابر نائباً للرئيس للشئون الماليه والاستثمار 
 ٢/محمد موسى الكندو نائباً للرئيس للشئون الرياضيه 
 ٣ / على أبشر على نائباً للرئيس للشئون الإدارية والقانونية 
 ٤/ علي مصطفى اسد المناشط الثقافية والإجتماعي/ 
 ٥/ هيثم الرشيد عضوا

 رئيس مجلس إدارة نادى المريخ 
 ادم عبد الله ادم




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												طموح ومتعطش للبطولات..”باج نيوز” يورد تفاصيل مثيرة في مسيرة تونسي المريخ 											


الخرطوم: باج نيوز
لم  يكن أحد يتوقّع أنّ ذلك المدرب التونسي الأصل، والألماني الجنسية، الصغير  في السن والباحث عن تحقيقِ الانتصارات والانجازات في مسيرته التدريبية  سيثير الإعجاب في السودان بمجردِ إعلان المريخ التعاقد معه.



أمين  المسلمي، الذي يبلغ من العمر”33â€³ عامًا، والذي تتعدّد مواهبة وإمكانياته  قادته الأقدار والفرصة لتدريب المريخ وهو الذي كان يحلم منذ صغره بتدريب  فريقٍ كبيرٍ يطبّق من خلاله أفكاره ورؤيته في عالم المستديرة.
حسنًا،  بدأ الرجل الطامح والمتعطّش لتحقيق البطولات والنجاحات مع المريخ مسيرته  بقوةٍ مع الأخير، ومنذ اليوم الأوّل له بالملعب بدا واضحًا أنّ المريخ كسب  مدربًا من طينةٍ مختلفة حيث شرع التونسي في تطبيق أفكار وتدريباتٍ مختلفة  لم يألفها لاعبو الفرقة الحمراء الذين شيئًا فشيئًا بدأ شغفهم في أداء  التدريبات يعود بقوةٍ ويختلف عما كان عليه في السابق.
سلاح الأسلوب السلس



التونسي  والتقني في الدفة الفنية للمريخ الذي يستخدم عدة طرق في عالم التدريب، عرف  كيف يدخل لقلوب لاعبي المريخ مستخدمًا في ذلك أسلوبه السلس، وسنه القريبة  لعددٍ من لاعبي الفريق عطفًا علي رغبته في تكوين علاقاتٍ ممتدّة مع  الكثيرين منهم وعلى رأسهم كبار اللاعبين وذلك حتى يكون هناك عمل مشترك  ومواكب يستطيع من خلاله أنّ يدفع بعجلة المريخ إلى الأمام في كافة الأصعدة  المحلية والخارجية.
ولا  يتوقف طموح المسلمي، بحسب مقربين إليه في تحقيق الفوز بالبطولات المحلية  مع الفرقة الحمراء إذ أنّ الرجل يبحث عن قيادة سفينة الأحمر إلى منصات  التتويج على المستوى القاري وذلك من خلال تقديم عملٍ وجهدٍ فنيّ محترم  يستطيع من خلاله أنّ يعالج جميع السلبيات الموجودة ويتمكنّ في نهاية المطاف  من تحقيق حلم تحقيق الأميرة السمراء فهو يرى أن المريخ لا يمنعه شئ من  تحقيق الهدف متى ما توفّرت السبل وتضافرت الجهود لدعم الفريق من كافة  النواحي الإدارية والجماهيرية.

المريخوأعاد  المسلمي – الباحث – عن  البطولات لتدريبات الفرقة الحمراء – نكهتها –  السابقة حيث بات اللاعبين حريصين على الحضور إلى التمارين كما بدأت  الجماهير في التوافد لحضور ومتابعة العمل الفني الذي يقوم به الطاقم الفني  لاسيما المدير الفني التونسي والمعد البدني الألماني الجنسية.
ويشير  المصدر إلى أنّ المدرب التونسي، يتطّلع إلى كتابة اسمه في تاريخ الزعيم  وذلك من خلال العمل على وضع بصمته بصورة خاصة في أداء الفريق ولذلك كان  المدرب التونسي حريصًا على أنّ يكون ظهور الفريق في أولى المواجهات أمام –  حي العرب – الأسبوع المنصرم بشكلٍ مختلف وخاص يؤكّد على المجهود الفني  المبذول داخل الملعب.
رغبة وكنز مفقود 
يُعرف  عن المسلمي خلال أيامه الأولى مع المريخ – جديّته – وسعيه الدووب من أجّل  العمل بشكلٍ مختلف وذلك من خلال الحصة التدريبية التي يقودها المدرب  التونسي بحماسٍ وأسلوبٍ مختلفٍ عن المدربين الآخرين.
وبحسب  ما علم”باج نيوز”، فإنّ المدرب التونسي كوّن علاقاتٍ طيّبة وجميلةٍ مع  عددٍ من نجوم المريخ من بينهم قائد الفريق أمير كمال كما يبديّ التونسي  إعجابًا بالخامات التي يضمها الفريق وأبرزهم أحمد حامد التش ورمضان عجب  والسماني الصاوي والأسماء الأخرى في الفريق.
والمسلمي  يرى بحسب مقربين منه أنّ الكرة السودانية، مليئة بالمواهب وأنّ فريق  المريخ به لاعبين على مستوى فني عالٍ قادرين على اللعب في الدوريات  الأوروبية والاحترافي الخارجي متى ما وجدوا  الدعم اللازم وحصلوا على  الفرصة المناسبة والتطوير من قبل الأجهزة الفنية التي تعمل بالفريق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*6 ملاحظات من الاستئنافات على قرار الكاس منح الدوري للمريخ
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




الاتحاد السوداني
علق  اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، اليوم الثلاثاء، على قرار محكمة التحكيم  الرياضية بمدينة لوزان السويسرية "كاس"، والذي صدر قبل أسبوعين، بمنح لقب  الدوري السوداني موسم 2018 لفريق المريخ بدلا من الهلال.

وجاء رد  الاتحاد عن طريق لجنة الاستئنافات، برئاسة عبد العزيز سيد أحمد، والتي كانت  قد أيدت قرار لجنة المسابقات، برفض شكوى المريخ في صحة مشاركة لاعب المريخ  الفاشر هشام جنية، في مباراة الفريقين بموسم 2018، قبل أن يلجأ النادي إلى  "كاس".

وسلمت لجنة الاستئنافات بالاتحاد السوداني، ملاحظاتها على  قرار الكاس، لرئيس اتحاد الكرة السوداني، منذ 3 أيام، وقال رئيس الاتحاد  الدكتور كمال شداد ل، مساء اليوم الثلاثاء، إنه وجه الأمانة العامة بالاتحاد بتعميم ملاحظات لجنة الاستئنافات.

وجاءت الملاحظات على النحو التالي:

أولا، خلو  القرار من الحيثيات التي استندت عليها "كاس" في اتخاذ قرارها، ما يجعل  الأمر محلا للاستنتاجات فقط ومحاولة القراءة ما بين السطور، بدلا من  الاعتماد على التحليل القانوني والمواد التي تجعل أمر النقاش والجدال مصوبا  نحو أساس القضية، وهذا يخالف منهج القرارات القضائية والفصل في مسائل  الدعوى.



ثانيا، أن قرار محكمة "كاس"  يعد سابقة خطيرة، وأرسى بذلك مبدأ بتجاوز النصوص الشكلية الوجوبية، ومثل  هذه القرارات لا تتفق مع طبيعة النشاط الرياضي.

ثالثا، تأخر  الفصل في القرار من قبل المحكمة يجعله معيبا من الناحية الإجرائية، عادة  ما تحدد فترة زمنية قصوى للفصل في الدعوى من تاريخ وضع الملف أمام المحكمة،  لكن هذه القضية تم الفصل فيها بعد موسم آخر، حيث تدخل منافسة الدوري  الممتاز في الموسم الثاني وعلى مشارف إنتهائه.

رابعا، فصلت  المحكمة في الاستئناف موضوعا، رغم أن قرار لجنة الاستئنافات المؤيد للجنة  المسابقات، قد رفض استئناف نادي المريخ شكلا، وبالتالي كان من المفترض  عندما تم إلغاء القرار إعادته للجنة الاستئنافات للفصل فيه موضوعا لأن  الموضوع لم يناقش.

خامسا، رفض انضمام نادي الهلال  بالرغم من أنه صاحب مصلحة وربطه بموافقة الأطراف، فيه مخالفة لإجراءات  تحقيق العدالة، حيث إن مصلحة نادي الهلال تختلف عن مصلحة الاتحاد، وهي أنه  يدافع عن مركزه القانوني.

وأخيرا، ذكرت المحكمة  أنها ستقوم بتحديد تكاليف التحكيم وإبلاغ الأطراف بها لاحقا، وهذا إجراء  خاطئ، حيث إن التكاليف يجب توضيحها بالقرار أو متزامنا مع القرار؛ منعا  للفساد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قرار مفاجئ يجمّد لجنة تطوير الرياضة


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


أصدر  رئيس مجلس السيادة السوداني، الفريق أول ركن عبد الفتاح البرهان، قرارا  مفاجئا، مساء اليوم الثلاثاء، جمد بموجبه قرارا كان قد أصدره هذا الأسبوع،  وأُعلن رسميا أمس، بتكوين لجنة عليا لتطوير الرياضة وتأهيل ملاعب كرة  القدم.



ولم يكشف قرار التجميد، أي أسباب أدت لصدوره، بعد أقل من 24 ساعة، على إعلان تشكيل اللجنة.

وفيما يلي نص القرار:

عملا  بأحكام المرسومين الدستوريين رقم 38 و39 لسنة 2019، وبعد الاطلاع على قرار  مجلس السيادة بالرقم 123 لسنة 2020، وأمر تفويض سلطات مجلس السيادة رقم  (1) لسنة 2019، أُصدر القرار الآتي نصه:



أولا: يجمد قرار مجلس السيادة رقم 123 لسنة 2020 بتشكيل لجنة عليا لتطوير الرياضة وتأهيل ملاعب كرة القدم.

ثانيا: يسري هذا القرار من تاريخ التوقيع عليه.

ثالثا: على جميع الجهات المختصة وضع القرار موضع التنفيذ.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أول قرار رسمي لرئيس المريخ
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




المريخ
أصدر  آدم عبد الله مكي "سوداكال" اليوم الثلاثاء، رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ،  أول قرار رسمي بعد توليه مهامه رسميا، وذلك بإضافة بعض أعضاء مجلس الإدارة  للمكتب التنفيذي.

وأعاد رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ، تشكيل المكتب التنفيذي للنادي، استنادا للمادة 48 من النظام الأساسي.

وجاء تشكيل المكتب التنفيذي الجديد كالتالي:

الصادق  جابر مادبو نائبا للرئيس للشؤون المالية، محمد موسى الكندو نائبا للرئيس  للشؤون الرياضية، علي أبشر نائبا للرئيس للشؤون الإدارية والقانونية، وعلي  مصطفى أسد للمناشط الثقافية والاجتماعية.

ويعتبر هذا القرار الصادر  اليوم الثلاثاء، هو الأول لرئيس المريخ أيضا منذ انتخاب مجلس الإدارة عام  2017، حيث غاب عن النادي منذ تلك الفترة بسبب مشاكله مع السلطات العدلية،  قبل عودته نهاية فبراير/ شباط الماضي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عوده التاج يعقوب للمجموعه ، حمزه والريح تابعا المران من الخارج ، والطبيب يؤكد حوجه الريح لعلاج طبيعي  لمدة 14 يوم 

   سيؤدي الفريق مرانه الختامي للقاء الخميس عند العاشرة والنصف صباحا بملعب  الخرطوم بنادي الأسرة وبعدها سيدخل اللاعبين في معسكر مقفول حتى موعد لقاء  الأهلي
 #ووااوواا









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قدم  وفد نادي المريخ الفاشر واجب العزاء في فقيد لاعب الفريق المصري محمد  العيسوي بمنزل أسرته ببلدية المنصورة، والذي حدثت وفاته في حادثة فندق  أوركيد لاند الإسبوع المنصرم، وكان قد رافق وفد مريخ الفاشر كل من عمر محمد  عبدالله من المريخ الخرطوم وأسامة عطا المنان أمين مال الاتحاد السابق  ممثلا لإتحاد الكرة.
#زول_سبورت










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابوجبل ينفي ما يثار في الميديا بخصوص قرار محكمة كاس  نفى حسن أبو جبل الأمين العام لاتحاد كرة القدم السوداني ما تردد في بعض  وسائل الإعلام عن أن الاتحاد استأنف قرار (كاس) للمحكمة الفيدرالية، مبيناً  أنهم لم يقدموا على تلك الخطوة وما ورد غير صحيح ولا يمت للحقيقة بصلة.  مشيراً إلى أن قرار محكمة التحكيم الرياضي يعتبر ملزماً وواجب التنفيذ ولا  اتجاه في اتحاد الكرة لاستئنافه.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مهاجم المريخ الشاب ينضم للتدريبات الجماعية عقب جولة اهلي مروي

   تفيد المتابعات أنّ مهاجم الفرقة الحمراء اللاعب الريح حامد  اقترب من  العودة إلى التدريبات الجماعية بعد وصوله إلى مرحلة إيجابية من الجاهزية  البدنية والفنية والذهنية.
  وأخضع اللاعب الريح إلى برنامج تأهيلي تحت  إشراف الجهاز الطبي بالفريق، ونفذّ عددًا من التمارين الخاصة بالجري  والتمارين البدنية من أجل تجاوز الإصابة التي ابعدته عن المشاركة مع فريقه.
  وبحسب مصدر مقرّب من اللاعب فإنّه ينتظر أنّ ينضم إلى التمارين الجماعية  عقب فراغ الفريق من مباراته أمام الأهلي مروي في بطولة الدوري الممتاز  والمقرّر لها الخميس المقبل.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*"سبورتاق" تتحصل على افادة من الرقم الوطني للاعب الهلال دفع الله منصور

 تحصلت #سبورتاق  على مستخرج رسمي " افادة الرقم الوطني" للاعب شباب الهلال ( دفع الله  منصور)، والتي تبين تاريخ ميلاده في الاول من يناير من العام ظ،ظ©ظ©ظ¨م.
  وكان حي العرب قد تقدم بشكوى في المباراة التي جمعته بالهلال طاعنا في صحة  بيانات تسجيل لاعب الازرق، ودعم شكواه بشهادة ميلاد " تسنين" اللاعب دفع  الله مبينا بأنه تجاوز السن القانونية المسموح لها القيد في فئات الشباب  والمحددة بالعام الميلادي ظ¢ظ ظ ظ،.
 ويتطابق الرقم الوطني المرفق مع شهادة ميلاد اللاعب المرفقة في شكوى السوكورتا.










 												حي العرب يدعم شكواه ضد الهلال بإفادة جديدة و”باج نيوز” يكشف المثير 											
حي العرب بورتسودان يعمل جاهدًا من أجل الحصول على ثمار بشأن شكواه ضد نادي الهلال الخرطوم.




دفع  نادي حي العرب بورتسودان بمستنداتٍ جديدة إلى لجنة المسابقات باتحاد كرة  القدم داعمًا شكواه ضد نادي الهلال الخرطوم والتي طعن في قانونية مشاركة  لاعبه دفع الله منصور أحمد يوسف في المباراة التي جرت بينهما”الأحد” في  بطولة الدوري الممتاز.
وفق المستندات التي دفع بها حي العرب بورتسودان والتي تمثّلت في شهادة  الإفادة التي أطّلع”باج نيوز” على نسخة منها والصادرة من إدارة السجّل  المدني، فإنّ لاعب الهلال دفع الله ولد في الأوّل من يناير ظ،ظ©ظ©ظ¨ وهو ذات  التاريخ الموجود في شهادة التسنين مما يؤكّد بأنّ اللاعب تجاوز السن  القانونية التي تسمح له باللعب في خانات الشباب والتي تبدأ من العام ظ¢ظ ظ ظ،م.
مصدر قانوني أشار لـ”باج نيوز” إلى أنّ شكوى نادي حي العرب بورتسودان  اكتملت تمامًا، وأنّ الإفادة تم إرفاقها مع المستندات تؤكّد صحة الشكوى  بيانًا بالعمل.



وكان الهلال الخرطوم قد فاز على حي العرب بورتسودان بهدفٍ دون مقابل ضمن المرحلة الـ”22â€³ من الدوري الممتاز.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												موقعة مرتقبة بين تونس والسنغال في البطولة العربية 											
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
البطولة شهدت مشاركة 16 منتخبًا، هي العراق وتونس  وموريتانيا والكويت في المجموعة الأولى، والمغرب والبحرين وجيبوتي ومدغشقر  في الثانية، والسعودية وفلسطين والجزائر ومصر في الثالث، بالإضافة إلى  السودان وليبيا والإمارات والسنغال في المجموعة الرابعة.



ستكون  الأنظار مصوّبة مساء اليوم”الأربعاء” نحو ملعب استاد الأمير محمد بن فهد  بمدينة الدمام الذي يحتضن لقاء تونس ونظيره السنغال في نهائي بطولة كأس  العرب لمنتخبات الشباب تحت 20 عامًا، التي ينظمها الاتحاد العربي لكرة  القدم بالشراكة مع معهد إعداد القادة بوزارة الرياضة بالمملكة العربية  السعودية.
وتعد مشاركة منتخبي السنغال ومدغشقر هي الأولى في البطولة العربية،  والتي يهدف من خلالها الاتحاد العربي لتطوير المواهب الشاب وإكسابها المزيد  من الخبرات على كافة الأصعدة.
ويسعى المنتخب التونسي نحو اللقب الثاني في تاريخه، واقتسام الصدارة مع  المغرب كأكثر المنتخبات فوزا به، بينما يبحث منتخب السنغال عن اعتلاء منصة  التتويج للمرة الأولى.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مسوؤلي الجمارك السودانية يبلغون (شداد) بـ (فوضي) بعثة منتخب الشباب القادمة من الرياض
 .
 .
 استغرب عدد من مسوؤلي الجمارك السودانية بمطار الخرطوم من العدد الكبير لـ  (شاشات) التلفزيون التي عادت بها بعثة المنتخب الزطني للشباب من المملكة  العربية السعودية وكشف مصدر عالي الثقة في مطار الخرطوم ان بعثة منتخب  الشباب عادت بما يقارب الـ 20 شاشة تلفزيونية من الرياض موضحا ان هذا حدث  لم يسبق ان شاهده في بعثة رياضية من قبل .وقال المصدر ان عدد من منسوبي  الجمارك السودانية ابلغوا رئيس اتحاد الكرة كمال شداد بما حدث وطالبوه بحسم  هذه الفوضي في المرات السابقة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خارطة الطريق
 ناصر بابكر
 استثناء السلاطين

 * تعاقد  برشلونة الإسباني خلال الأيام الماضية مع المهاجم الدنماركي مارتن  برايثوايت قادماً من ليغانيس مستفيداً من المادة التي تسمح للأندية التي  تفقد أحد لاعبيها لفترة طويلة بالتعاقد مع لاعب بديل خارج فترتي التسجيلات.
 * وجود مثل تلك المادة في لوائح الانتقالات يشير لدرجة حرص القائمين على  أمر الرياضة على تحقيق أكبر قدر من العدالة وتكافؤ الفرص عبر مثل تلك  الاستثناءات التي تقنن مسألة (روح القانون) وتبرهن أن اللوائح والقوانين  تتمتع بالمرونة اللازمة التي تضمن مراعاة مختلف الحالات وتضمينها في  اللوائح لتحقيق الحد الأقصى من العدالة.
 * ما فعله النادي الكاتالوني  كان أول ما خطر ببالي عند الوقوف مع تعامل اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني مع  مأساة مريخ الفاشر ومصابهم الجلل بعد حادثة حريق الفندق التي أودت بحياة  صانع ألعاب الفريق المصري محمد هيثم العيسوي الذي نسأل الله له الرحمة  والمغفرة وحسن القبول، وإصابة أربعة من نجوم الفريق بينهما إصابتان ستبعدان  مجدي عبد اللطيف وفضل حتى نهاية الموسم، ونسأل الله الشفاء العاجل لكل  المصابين والصبر والثبات لأسرة السلاطين وتجاوز هذا الامتحان للعودة قريباً  لاستئناف النشاط والفريق أكثر قوة وترابطاً.
 * اتحاد الكرة أجل  مباراتي السلاطين أمام المريخ العاصمي وحي الوادي نيالا، وشرع في استخراج  مستندات جديدة للفريق وبدل فاقد لبطاقات اللاعبين التي احترقت بالكامل في  الحادثة المؤسفة، وإلى هنا لا يتجاوز رد فعل الاتحاد كونه رد فعل روتيني  وطبيعي من أي اتحاد كرة قدم في أي مكان.
 * غير أن مريخ الفاشر يحتاج في  هذه الظروف لقرارات استثنائية تتطلب أولاً توفر الإرادة والرغبة من  القائمين على أمر الكرة السودانية وقادة اتحاد الكرة وأعضائه باللجان كافة  في تطبيق أقصى درجات العدالة وضمان توفير مبدأ تكافؤ الفرص، وقبل هذه وتلك  إدراك أهمية التعامل بروح القانون لإظهار الجانب الإنساني للعبة كرة القدم.
 * فالكل يعلم ويتابع المردود الرائع الذي يقدمه مريخ الفاشر في الموسم  الحالي والنتائج المتميزة التي يحققها والتي تضعه ضمن الأندية المرشحة بقوة  للظفر بإحدى بطاقات التمثيل القاري.. غير أن فقدان خدمات ثلاثة لاعبين حتى  نهاية الموسم والذي يقلص كشف الفريق إلى (ظ¢ظ¢) لاعباً، في وقت تملك فيه  بقية أندية المنافسة (ظ¢ظ¥) لاعباً.. وافتقاد خدمات عناصر أساسية حتى نهاية  الموسم يعد بلا شك ضربة قوية للفريق يمكن أن تؤثر على حظوظه في منافسة  التمثيل القاري.
 * صحيح، أن السلاطين يمكن أن يخرج من هذا الامتحان  أكثر قوة عبر الرهان على دوافع بقية لاعبي الفريق في مواصلة المسيرة وإهداء  بطاقة التمثيل القاري لزميلهم الراحل وزملائهم المصابين، لكني أتطلع لقرار  جريء من اتحاد الكرة حتى لو أدى الأمر لمخاطبة الاتحاد الدولي لطلب  استثناء للسماح لمريخ الفاشر بالتعاقد مع لاعبين في هذه الفترة حتى لو على  سبيل الإعارة حتى نهاية الموسم، حتى يظهر اتحاد الكرة حرصه على مبدأ تكافؤ  الفرص واهتمامه بالجانب الإنساني، وحرصه على تطوير قوانينه ولوائحه لتراعي  حاضراً ومستقبلاً مثل تلك الحالات عبر تضمينها في لوائح الانتقالات.
 *  لو أقدم الاتحاد على تلك الخطوة فسيصطاد الكثير من العصافير أولها تأكيد  حرصه على العدالة وتكافؤ الفرص وثانيها اهتمامه بتطوير قوانينه من ناحية  ومراعاته لأهمية التعامل بروح القانون من ناحية أخرى، وثالثها تأكيد دور  الاتحاد الريادي في إظهار الجانب الإنساني للعبة الشعبية، وشخصياً لا أعتقد  أن أياً من أندية الممتاز سيرفض إقدام الاتحاد على تلك الخطوة، بل أراهن  أن منافسي السلاطين الرئيسيين على المركزين الثالث والرابع سيكونون الأكثر  دعماً لتلك الخطوة لينافسوا مريخ الفاشر وهو في أوج قوته، ومن ثم لتذهب  بطاقة التمثيل للأفضل ليكون الأهم الانتصار الجماعي للروح الرياضية وللجانب  الإنساني والأخلاقي لكرة القدم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إعلامي بفضائية بي إن سبورت يحلق (على الزيرو) بسبب استئناف (كاس)
 .
 .
 تسبب كسب المريخ لاستئنافه في محكمة التحكيم الرياضي (كاس) في أن يحلق  الاستاذ حسن عمر خليفة، على الزيرو (صلعة) بعد أن راهن الدكتور مزمل أبو  القاسم أن المريخ سيخسر الاستئناف وسيحلق (على الزيرو) حال كسب المريخ  اللستئناف.
 وأوفى الإعلامي الشاب الذي يعمل بفضائية (بي إن سبورت) بوعده وظهر في صورة وهو أصلع تماماً بعد أن خسر رهانه.
 ونشر الدكتور مزمل أبو القاسم على صفحته الشخصية بموقع التواصل الإجتماعي  الشهير (فيس بوك) صورة لحسن عمر خليفة وهو أصلع تماماً، وكتب تعليقاً  ساخراً (مبروك يا أبو علي الحلاقة الناعمة..على الزيرو).
 يذكر أن كسب  المريخ لاستئنافه في (كاس) تسبب في تحويل وجهة لقب الدوري الممتاز من  المريخ للهلال، وأثار ردود فعل عنيفة ما تزال متواصلة.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*للمره الثانية : شيبه يسعى لرئاسة الكره السودانية 
 .
 .
 يجرب حظه للمرة الثانية، لاعب المريخ وحي العرب بورتسودان السابق كابتن  شيبة عثمان شيبة يترشح لرئاسة إتحاد الكرة السوداني في الإنتخابات القادمة،  متسلحا" بالعلم والمعرفة وهو من رحم أهل الرياضة ممارسة لاعبا" واداريا"..
 أطاحت به أمانة الشباب والرياضة بالمؤتمر الوطني المخلوع وأتت بشداد ورهطه في المرة الأولى..











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محسن سيد: نمر بظروف سيئة وبالغة التعقيد
 .
 .
 أعلن مدرب نادي  المريخ الفاشر محسن سيد، اتجاههم لطلب تأجيل مباراتهم القادمة في الدوري  الممتاز والتي تم تحديد موعدها بالعاشر من مارس الحالي، وذلك للظروف التي  يمر بها الفريق بعد الحادث المؤسف الذي تعرض له الفريق في حريق فندق “لاندو  اوركيد”.
 وقال محسن سيد  إن الفريق غير قادر على استيعاب ما حدث حتى  الآن بعد الحادث الذي وقع، ويمر بظروف سيئة وبالغة التعقيد، وأضاف بأن  اللاعبين في حالة نفسية سيئة للغاية.
  وأشار سيد إلى أن اللاعب مجدي عبد اللطيف خضع لعملية في الظهر، وأن الأطباء  طمأنوهم على حالته، لكنه سيحتاج عدة أشهر للتعافي، وأوضح أن اللاعب فضل  التوم أجرى عملية كذلك ويحتاج وقتا للعودة. وأضاف بأن منتصر عثمان بخير،  لكنه موضوع تحت الرقابة.
 وأكد سيد وجود تحسن في حالة اللاعبين، لكنهم  يحتاجون إلى ثلاثة أشهر على الأقل للتعافي من الاصابات، وعندها ستكون  الدورة الثانية قد انتهت.
 ونبه سيد إلى أن بقية لاعبي الفريق يعانون حالة نفسية سيئة للغاية، وبالرغم من ذلك برمج اتحاد كرة القدم مباراة يوم 10 مارس الحالي.
 وقال إنهم ليسوا قادرين على التجمع حتى الآن صعب، وأضاف بأنه حتى لو تجمع  الفريق فسيتم التركيز على العلاج النفسي أكثر لأنه من الصعب التدرب وخوض  مباراة خلال فترة قصيرة. ولذلك سيطلبون تأجيل المباراة تقديرا لظروفهم،  وعبر عن امله في أن يستجيب اتحاد الكرة لطلبهم.
 وكانت بعثة فريق المريخ  الفاشر فقدت لاعبها المصري المحترف محمد العيسوي الذي توفي إثر قفزة من  الطابق الرابع بفندق “لاندو اوركيد” بالخرطوم عقب نشوب حريق بالفندق، كما  وأصيب عدد من لاعبي الفريق لازالوا يتلقون العلاج.
 وكان مقرراً أن يواجه المريخ الفاشر مضيفه المريخ الخرطوم الأحد، لكن وقوع الحادث أدى لتأجيل المباراة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكشف عن أسباب استقالة محمد الشيخ مدني من رئاسة المريخ
 ود الشيخ نفي أن يكون هناك تواطؤ بين المريخ و مريخ الفاشر
 .
 .
 نفى رئيس المريخ السابق، محمد الشيخ مدني ما تردّد بشأن الدوافع التي أدّت  إلى استقالته من منصبه في الفترة السابقة بسبب شبهة تواطؤ في مباراة ناديه  أمام المريخ الفاشر.
 وقال محمد الشيخ في تعميمٍ صحفي إنّه لم يستقل من منصبه بسبب الإدعاءات التي أشارت إلى ذلك.
 وتابع” أؤكّد أنّ هذا الإدعاء لا صحة له على الإطلاق، فأنا تقدّمت باستقالتي احتجاجًا على نتائج المباريات خارج الملعب”.
 وأكمل”اتخذت هذا القرار لأنّ لجان الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم رفضت الاستجابة لتعديل البرمجة لصالح عدالة المنافسة”.
 وأوضح مدني في سياق توضيحه أنّه كان يتوجّب على اتحاد كرة القدم إقامة مباراتي الأبيض والفاشر في توقيتٍ واحد.
 وأكمل” لم تكن هناك عدالة في توقيت المباريات بجانب اختيار حكام بعينهم لإدارة الجولات.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شداد يرفض الرد علي اتصال الكاردينال بخصوص التراجع عن الاعتذار
 .
 .
 رفض دكتور كمال شداد رئيس اتحاد الكرة الرد علي اتصال من رئيس نادي الهلال  اشرف الكاردينال لكي يخبره بتراجع عن قرار مجلس ادارة نادي الهلال والخاص  بان تلعب مباراة السودان وغانا باستاد الهلال بعد ان كان المجلس الازرق قد  رفض في البدايه ..وافادت مصادر عالية الثقة ان شداد ابلغ شخصية مقربه من  الكاردينال ان اتحاده الكره عالج الازمة .ونجح الاتحاد السوداني وبعد مجهود  إداري كبير في إقناع الاتحاد الإفريقي (كاف) بأن تقام مباراة السودان وغانا في الجولة الرابعة من التصفيات المؤهلة لنهائي أمم إفريقيا (كان) 2021م باستاد الخرطوم.

  وذلك بعد اعتذار نادي الهلال عن استضافة المباراة التي تم تحويلها لتلعب  في 31 من مارس الحالي، عند الساعة التاسعة مساء بإستاد الخرطوم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشاجرة عنيفة في مكاتب اتحاد الكرة امس الاثني
 .
 .

  شهدت مكاتب اتحاد الكرة بالخرطوم 2 يوم امس تفاصيل مشاجرة (عنيفه) بين  الامين العام لاتحاد الكرة الدكتور حسن ابوجبل ونائب رئيس الاتحاد  الباشمهندس الفاتح باني بسبب رفض الاول اصدار خطاب للسفارة المصرية في  الخرطوم من اجل الحصول علي تاشيرة لثلاث من اعضاء اتحاد الكرة من بينهم  (باني) نفسه وافاد المصدر  ان باني هاجم ابوجبل بعنف واتهمه بانه يقوم  بتوزيع خطابات اتحاد الكرة الي السفارات بالطريقة التي يريدها ضاربا مثال  بما حدث من قبل لـ (شخصية ) مقربه من مدرب المنتخب السابق الكرواتي حيث  استخرج ابوجبل لها خطاب من اجل الحصول علي تاشيرة دخول الي السودان قادمه  من دولة كينيا




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفيفا توفر مليون دولار لكل اتحاد قاري فى افريقيا  
 .
 .
  الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم " الفيفا " يعلن عن توفر جميع الأموال الخاصة  بتطوير كرة القدم الأفريقية لكن الإتحادات القارية لم تقدم أية مشاريع حتي  الأن للبدأ في عملية التنفيذ لتطوير الكرة في أفريقيا .. و صرح المدير  التنفيذي للفيفا " فيرون أومبا " :

 " نعتقد أن سبب هذا هو أن الاتحادات المحلية في أفريقيا ليست مستعدة حتي الان "
 و يوضح ألية توزيع الأموال للإتحادات كالأتي :
 - يحق لكل إتحاد كرة في القارة الحصول علي مبلغ مليون دولار لتغطية تكاليف المشاريع الخاصة بالتطوير
 - تلقي كل إتحاد مبلغ 500 ألف دولار في شهر يناير الماضي و لتلقي باقي  الأموال يجب توفر 10 معايير داخل كل إتحاد قاري للحصول علي النصف المتبقي  من الأموال و لكن لم تتوافر هذه المعايير في أي إتحاد داخل القارة حتي الأن




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*(المريخاب) يحتفلون بذكرى الرمز الكبير شاخور
 .
 .
 يصادف امس الثلاثاء الموافق الثالث من مارس للعام 2020م .. مرور الذكرى  الـ19 على رحيل الرمز المريخي الكبير المرحوم عبدالرحمن شاخور .. لاعب  الفريق ورئيسه النادي رقم (20) .. حيث قدم الفقيد الكثير للنادي الاحمر  ويعتبر من عشاقه بعد ان قضى معظم سنوات عمره داخل القلعة الحمراء .. كما  كان لا يجامل احد في حق من حقوق المريخ .. ومن المتوقع ان يحتفل (المريخاب)  بهذه ذكرى رحيله في هذا اليوم.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
 اسماعيل حسن
 من الأرشيف..
 .
 .
 * تبقى الحقيقة المرة كالحنضل؛ أن فئة غريبة جداً من أهل المريخ؛ سبب كل  ما يتعرض له فريقنا في العقدين الأخيرين من إخفاقات على الصعيد الفني،  واضطرابات على الصعيد الإداري..
 * هذه الفئة الفيلسوفة، المدعية الفهم؛ لا يعجبها العجب، ولا الصيام في رجب..
 * تتسبب كل موسم، في شطب عدد كبير جداً من النجوم، قبل أن يستوي عودهم..  والآن (تنقنق) مطالبة بأن يتم شطب اللاعبين زيد وعبيد وفلان وعلان، في مايو  القادم، مع أنهم لم يلعبوا مباراة كاملة حتى الآن..
 * وتتسبب كذلك في إقالة المدربين الأجانب والمحليين قبل أن يكملوا الشهر أو الشهرين!!
 * وتتسبب كثيراً في استقالة المجالس المعينة والمنتخبة، قبل أن ترتب أوضاعها حتى!!
 * هذه الفئة كانت السبب في ابتعاد الكفاءات والخيرين من الوسط الرياضي، وتركهم له بسببها..
 * وإذا لم يعمل المريخاب الخلص على محاربتها وقلعها من جذورها، و(قطع  دابرها من لقاليقو).. فستتجدد الإخفاقات والفشل سنوياً، ونعجز إلى يوم  الدين في العودة إلى منصات التتويج التي ما كانت تذكر إلا ويذكر معها  مريخنا العظيم..
 * هذه الفئة – (الله لا تبارك فيها) – اعتزل فيصل العجب بسببها!!
 * هذه الفئة – (الله لا تبارك فيها) – شُطب ابراهومه من كشوفات الفريق بسببها..
 * هذه الفئة – (الله لا تبارك فيها) – استقال الوالي أكثر من مرة وابتعد عن المجالس نهائياً بسببها..
 * هذه الفئة – (الله لا تبارك فيها) – رفض أفضل مجلس مر على المريخ من حيث  المؤسسية والتنظيم والفكر، (مجلس ونسي)؛ أن يواصل بسببها!!
 * هذه  الفئة – (الله لا تبارك فيها) – تسببت في عدم التجديد لغارزيتو.. وإقالة  محسن وبرهان رغم البطولة الإقليمية سيكافا التي احرزناها في عهدهما عام  ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¤م.. وقبلهم، هي السبب في إقالة كروجر ورادان ورفعت واوتوفيستر ومحمد  موسى وعبد المجيد جعفر والزلفاني والديسكو، والقائمة تطول!!
 * وهذه  الأيام، (تنقنق) الليل والنهار، مطالبة بعدم التعاقد مع المسلمي، والبحث عن  مدرب أجنبي على مستوى، للتعاقد معه.. التقول إذا استجاب المجلس لطلبها،  وأقاله بالفعل، وتعاقد مع مدرب أجنبي كبير؛ ح تخليهو يشتغل شغلو!!
 *  غارزيتو الذي أوصلنا المربع الذهبي لبطولة الأندية الأفريقية الأبطال لأول  مرة في تاريخنا عام ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¥م، لم يسلم من (نقتها) وكلامها الكتير..
 * حاربته ورفضت طلبه بزيادة مقدم عقده، وحرضت المجلس عليه، فماطله حتى ذهب..
 * وقالت إيه؟؟ قالت باعنا لمازيمبي رخيص!!
 * التونسي يامن الزلفاني الذي أوصلنا للمربع الذهبي للبطولة العربية  للأندية الأبطال، لم يسلم هو الآخر من (نقتها)، وكلامها الكتير، فاستعجب من  أمرنا، وولى عنا في وقت أصبح فيه المريخ فريق بطولات، وكان من المفترض أن  نعض عليه بالنواجذ، ونُحسّن عقده، ولكنها فعلت العكس واضطرته إلى الرحيل..
 * هذه الفئة حتى في المباريات بدل أن تأتي لمؤازرة نجومها، وتكون عوناً  لهم، تأتي لتنظر في التشكيلة والأداء، وطريقة اللعب، وتشتم وتلعن خاش  اللاعب الذي يخطئ في تمريرة أو إستلام أو تصويبة ، أو أو .. وتكون بذلك  وبالاً عليهم، وتهز ثقتهم في أنفسهم فيحدث التعثر..
 * حاربوها إخوتي الصفوة، ولا تقعوا في أفخاخها، فهي تنصب الشراك بكلام معسول، ومنطق شيطاني.. ولنا عودة..
 * وكفى.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 * تشيلسي يلحق بليفربول خسارة جديدة ويخرجه من كأس الاتحاد
 * نيوكاسل يتفادى انتفاضة وست بروميتش
 * رسمياً .. تأجيل قمة يوفنتوس وميلان في كأس إيطاليا 
 * لدغة كيميتش تقود بايرن ميونخ لقهر شالكه في كأس المانيا 
 * ساربريكين يرسل دوسلدورف خارج كأس ألمانيا
 * لشبونة يتعثر أمام فاماليكاو في الدوري البرتغالي
 * قرعة دوري أمم أوروبا: إيطاليا تصطدم بهولندا وإسبانيا تتحدى ألمانيا
 * يويفا يتجه لتغيير لوائح اللعب المالي النظيف
 * كلوب بعد الهزيمة الثالثة: لا أشعر بالقلق على الفريق
 * لامبارد يتغنى بلاعبيه: لا يمكن طلب المزيد
 * كومان: رفضت برشلونة.. ودي يونج لا يلعب في مركزه
 * رئيس اليويفا: إيراداتنا ضعف الفيفا
 * بوني: الدوري السعودي الأفضل عربيًا.. وجوميز نصحني بالاتحاد
 * لا مباريات يوم الإثنين بالبوندسليجا بدءا من موسم 2021-2022
 * تزايد فرص معلول في اللحاق بمباراة صن داونز
 * ساري: كريستيانو ليس له بديل في العالم
 * شمايكل: ريال مدريد من أسباب تراجع دي خيا
 * اليويفا يعالج تأثير كورونا على جداول المباريات
 * جوارديولا: ساني ليس جاهزا بعد
 * مورينيو: 3 أسباب تمنعنا من دخول سوق الانتقالات
 * ميندي: أريد المشاركة في اليورو

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ كأس الإتحاد الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - الدور 5 :
 * ليستر سيتي (-- : --) برمنغهام سيتي الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 2

 * توتنهام (-- : --) نوريتش سيتي الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 2

 * شيفيلد وينزداي (-- : --) مانشستر سيتي الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 2

 ——————————————

 ◄ كأس ملك إسبانيا 🇪🇸 - نصف النهائي :

 * ميرانديس (-- : --) ريال سوسييداد الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : KAS 1

 ——————————————



 ◄ كأس ألمانيا 🇩🇪 - ربع النهائي :

 * باير ليفركوزن (-- : --) يونيون برلين الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة : beIN 5

 * آينتراخت فرانكفورت (-- : --) فيردر بريمن الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 5

 ——————————————
 ◄ كأس فرنسا 🇫🇷 - نصف النهائي :
 * ليون (-- : --) باريس سان جيرمان الساعة : 22:10 .. القناة : beIN 6

 ——————————————

 ◄ كأس العرب تحت 20 سنة - النهائي :

 * تونس (-- : --) العرب الساعة : 18:30 .. القناة : KAS 1 ——————————————
 
■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ الدوري البرتغالي 🇵🇹 - الأسبوع 23 :
 * فاماليكاو (3 : 1) سبورتينج لشبونة
 ——————————————
 ◄ كأس الإتحاد الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - الدور 5 :
 * تشيلسي (2 : 0) ليفربول
 * وست بروميتش (2 : 3) نيوكاسل يونايتد
 * ريدينج (1 : 2) شيفيلد يونايتد
 ——————————————
 ◄ كأس ألمانيا 🇩🇪 - ربع النهائي :
 * ساربريكين (1 : 1) فورتونا | 7-6
 * شالكه (0 : 1) بايرن ميونيخ
 ——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مصدر :لجنة المسابقات سترفض شكوي حي العرب ضد مشاركة (طبنجة)
 .
 .
 قال مصدر عالي الثقة اليوم الأربعاء أن شكوي حي العرب ضد لاعب المريخ  طبنجة سوف يتم رفضها وقال المصدر أن إشراك اللاعب وتسجيله مستوفي تماما  لشروط الأهلية التي تخول له المشاركة مع فريقه وبالتالي فإن القرار المتوقع  هو رفض الشكوى واعتماد نتيجة مباراة الفريقين كما هي

 وكان حي العرب قد تقدم بشكوى ضد المريخ في صحة مشاركة لاعبه طبنجة وابرز مستندات تدعم شكواه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شداد ينفي تصريحات (ابوجبل) بخصوص تصريحاته عن استئناف قرار كأس
 .
 .
 أكد الدكتور كمال شداد رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني ان اجتماع مجلس  إدارة الاتحاد القادم سوف يتخذ قرار بتقديم استئناف الي المحكمة الفيدرالية  ضد قرار كأس الأخير لصالح المريخ ام لا وكشف شداد ان أمر تقديم الاستئناف  في طور الدراسه حتي الآن موضحا ان لجنة الاستئنافات سلمته مذكره ضافية حول  عدد من الدفوعات وتوضيح موقف الاتحاد من القرار ورايه توطئه لتقديمه لمحكمة  التحكيم الفيدرالية السويسرية

 وكانت محكمة التحكيم الرياضية كأس قد طالبت بتتويج المريخ بلقب ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨ بعد ان منحته نقاط مباراته مع مريخ الفاشر
  ونفى حسن أبو جبل الأمين العام لاتحاد كرة القدم السوداني ما تردد في بعض  وسائل الإعلام عن أن الاتحاد استأنف قرار (كاس) للمحكمة الفيدرالية، مبيناً  أنهم لم يقدموا على تلك الخطوة وما ورد غير صحيح ولا يمت للحقيقة بصلة.  مشيراً إلى أن قرار محكمة التحكيم الرياضي يعتبر ملزماً وواجب التنفيذ ولا  اتجاه في اتحاد الكرة لاستئنافه.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس إدارة مريخ السلاطين بالفاشر يضع خطة محكمة للخروج بالفريق من الأزمة
 .
 .
  وضع مجلس إدارة نادى فريق مريخ السلاطين بالفاشر خطة عمل محكمة للخروج بالفريق من
 أزمة الحريق التى تعرض لها الفريق بمقر نزله بالخرطوم وأدى إلى وفاة احد  لاعبى الفريق محمد هيثم العيساوى واصابة عدد من اللاعبين وتاجيل بقية  مباريات الفريق فى الدورى الممتاز
 وجاء ذلك لدي لقاء مجلس إدارة النادى بوالى شمال دارفور المكلف اللواء الركن مالك الطيب خوجلى نهار اليوم بالفاشر
 وقدم رئيس مجلس الإدارة الأستاذ / عاصم الخولانى تنويرا مفصلا للوالى حول  التدابير والإجراءات التى قام بها مجلس الإدارة والجهاز الفنى عقب تداعيات  الحدث وابان الخولاني أن مجلس ادارة المريخ قد وضع خارطة عمل محكمة للخروج  بالفريق من الأزمة التي المتحدة بها داعيا الرياضيين وجماهير السلاطين إلى  تضافر الجهود ودعم الفريق معنويا للعودة للمنافسة من جديد .
 بدوره أكد والى شمال دارفور المكلف دعم حكومة الولاية المستمر لفريق المريخ حتى يخرج من أزمته
 هذا وأمن مجلس الإدارة والجهاز الفنى واللاعبين على إصرارهم لتجاوز الأزمة متمنين الصحه والعافية للاعبين المصابين .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استمرت اربع ساعات..نجاح عملية لاعب السلاطين فضل التوم
 .
 .
 خرج لاعب المريخ الفاشر فضل التوم م غرفة العمليات بعد خضوعه لعملية  جراحية استمرت لاربعة ساعات بمستشفى رويال كير وذلك بسبب احداث فندق  اوركيدا بالسوق المحلي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى 
إسماعيل حسن

 يا فرحة لم تكتمل @ 
 * في الحكم: أن تأتي متأخراً أفضل من ألا تأتي..
 * ثلاثون عاماً والرياضة السودانية تعاني الضياع، والإهمال، والاستحقار، من حكومة كانت تسمي نفسها حكومة الإنقاذ…
 * توقعنا أن تنهض الرياضة في عهدها، وتستعيد أمجادها ، ولكنها بدل ذلك سيّستها، و(غطست حجرها)، وقضت على ما تبقى فيها من روح..
 * لذا لم يكن غريباً أن نكون نحن الرياضيون، أصحاب النصيب الأكبر في الثورة التي عصفت بها غير مأسوف عليها..
 * ولم يكن غريباً أن يكون الإداريون واللاعبون والصحفيون الرياضيون؛ في قلب (الصبة) التي قصمت ظهرها في القيادة..
 * ثانياً……. بعد نجاح الثورة التاريخية، ظننا أن الحكومة الانتقالية التي  تم تشكيلها، ستعوضنا سنين الضياع، وتكرمنا بوزير مننا وفينا، يعيد رياضتنا  إلى ما كانت عليه قبل العهد البائد.. ولكننا فوجئنا – للأسف الشديد –  بوزيرة لا علاقة لها بالرياضة..
 * هي شابة طموحة نعم.. وكفاءة أكاديمية  صاحبة أفكار نعمين… ولكن الرياضة بالذات، تحتاج لشخص من داخلها، يعرف  أزقتها وحفرها وأسرارها وخباياها.. لذا كان من الطبيعي أن نصاب بالإحباط..  وينشأ في نفوسنا إحساس بأن حكومة الثورة، لن تختلف بالنسبة لنا، عن الحكومة  البائدة..
 * وأمس الأول كانت للسيد رئيس مجلس السيادة، سعادة الفريق  أول ركن عبد الفتاح البرهان، كلمة مختلفة تماماً.. تمثلت في تشكيل (لجنة  تطوير الرياضة وتأهيل الملاعب)؛ بقيادة سعادة الفريق أول حميدتي.. ووزيرة  الرياضة ورئيس الاتحاد العام، رئيسين مناوبين… ورئيس لجنة المنتخبات  مقرراً.. وعضوية عدد من كبار الاداريين السابقين والحاليين… إلى جانب ولاة  الولايات..
 * بالتأكيد قرار البرهان أسعدنا، وسرّ بالنا، بإعتبار أنه  سيكون له بإذن الله ما بعده من تأثير إيجابي على الرياضة السودانية عموماً،  وكرة القدم على وجه الخصوص..
 * وآلينا على أنفسنا أن نكون في الإعلام الرياضي؛ العين الساهرة لهذه اللجنة.. وأن نجتهد في نصرتها ظالمة أو مظلومة..
 * ولكن يا للأسف…
 * يااااااااااااااااااااا للأسف..
 * تبخرت الفرحة، وذهبت مع الريح، بقرار مفاجئ من البرهان نفسه، نسخ القرار الأول، وجمّده بدون توضيح، يطمئننا على أنه مؤقت..
 * عموماً دعونا نتفاءل بأن الغرض من تجميده؛ ليس الإلغاء، ولا صرف النظر  عنه، إنما لصياغته بشكل أفضل، يؤكد على أن قناعة حكومة الثورة بالرياضة  أعظم مما نظن.. وأنها تدخر لها الكثير من البشريات.. بإعتبار أن أهلها هم  الساس وهم الرأس… وهم (حزب الأغلبية) في دولة السودان العظمى..
 * إذا غضبوا على حكومة، (الله قال بي قولا)… وإذا سروا بها، فيا سعدها وسعد بلادنا..
 ——————–
 آخر السطور
 ——————–
 * نذكر نجوم المريخ مجدداً بأن أي مباراة متبقية لهم في الدوري، هي بمثابة  مباراة البطولة.. بمعنى أن حرصهم على أي نقطة، يعني حرصهم على البطولة،  وبنفس القدر، تفريطهم في أي نقطة، يعني تفريطهم في البطولة..
 * الطلب  الذي تقدم به مريخ الفاشر لتأجيل مباراته أمام هلال كادوقلي، بالتأكيد سيجد  التجاوب من اللجنة المنظمة، لظروفة التي لا تخفى عليها..
 * قال مدرب هلال الأبيض هيدان، إنه سينافس المريخ والهلال على لقب البطولة، وحسب علمي والكثير من التجارب؛ الحداث ما سواي..
 * وكفى.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق
 جعفـــر سليمـــان

                 ماذا يريد هلالاب الإتحاد! 
  • لا زال تأثير القرار (النهائي) الذي أصدرته المحكمة الرياضية (كاس)  بإنصاف المريخ ومنحه لقب الدوري الممتاز نسخة العام قبل الماضي، لا زال  مسيطراً على هلالاب الإتحاد الذين يعكفون بكل ما لديهم على إيجاد مخرج من  الحرج الذي وضعتهم فيه كاس. 
 • وبالأمس طالعت ما نسب للجنة الإستئنافات  رداً على ما جاء في قرار المحكمة الرياضية، وقد جاء الرد من ستة نقاط، كل  واحده منها تحوي مغالطات تبعد عن المنطق وإن حاولوا صبغها بصبغة القانون. 
 • قبل الحديث عن تلك النقاط، نقول لهم أن الطبيعي وفي مثل هذه السوابق  القانونية هو أن يسارع أهل الدراية والمعرفة من اصحاب الكفاءة و(النزاهة)  إلى الإستفادة مما جاء بقرار كاس، والوقوف على أبعاده التي تفيدهم للخروج  من حالة الإنفكاك، والإنطلاق إلى ساحات أرحب من ساحات العدالة. 
 • ولكن  بكل أسف، هنا تم النظر إلى هذه السابقة من وجهة نظر (كسب المريخ، وخسارة  الهلال) ولا نقول خسارة الإتحاد، لأن الراسخ عندنا هو أن كل لجان الإتحاد  تعمل بكل وسعها من أجل وضع الهلال في المقدمة من واقع الإنتماء الضيق وهو  ما أثر كثيبرا على تطور كرة القدم السودانية. 
 • جاء في رد لجنة  الإستئناف أن قرار كاس لم يحو أي حيثيات قانونية يمكن الإستناد عليها، مما  يفتح الباب للإجتهاد، ونرى أن ذلك أمر غريب وعجيب، هل عبد العزيز رئيس لجنة  الإستئنافات أكثر معرفة بمن أتخذوا القرار بالمحكمة الرياضية!! 
 • قرأ  الجميع ما جاء في حيثيات القرار، ولم يأت القرار هكذا (خبط لصق) كما تتوهم  لجنة الإستئنافات بل كان قرارا ناضجاً وواضح المعالم مستنداً على مستندات  ومرافعات قانونية ومراجعات هي من تسببت في تأخير صدور القرار. 
 • وما  يضحك أن أعضاء لجنة عبد العزيز سيد أحمد ، قالوا أن تجاوز القبول الشكلي  للشكوى، يؤثر على الجوانب الإجرائية لأنه تجاوز النصوص الشكلية (الوجوبية) ،  وهو أمر عجيب، ولنا أن نسأل أهل (الكهف) أقصد لجنة الإستئنافات سؤال  الإجابة عليه بالمنطق والعقل لا العواطف والنصوص المحنطة! 
 • إن دخل لص  إلى منزل (بالباب) وسرق منه ما سرق، ولم (ينط الحيطة)، هل يحكم له  بالبراءة لأن (شكل السرقة) كان مختلفا، وهو ما يسقط (الموضوع) ونصرف النظر  عن واقعة السرقة!! 
 • نقول لهم أن التمترس خلف (الشكليات) هو الأمر  الخطير وليس تجاوزها، لأن الشكل قد يقضي على الموضوع، وعادة ما يكون  الموضوع هو مظلمة لا يمكن أن يفسد كيفية تقديمها، وإن أسقط الموضوع، وتعامل  مع الناس مع الشكل لكان ذلك مدعاة للظلم.! 
 • الأصل في العدالة، البحث  عن مكامن الظلم، والبحث عن أفضل سبل تحقيق العدالة لرد الظلم، وهو أمر  يمكن معه تجاوز كل شيء، مثل الجوانب الشكلية التي يتمسك بها أهل الكهف،  عفواً لجنة الإستئنافات.! 
 • وقد بلغ الضحك مبلغه وتمكن منا حتى ظننت  أن فايروس كورونا تمكن مني ، وأنا أقرا في رد لجنة الإستئنافات إستنكاراً  لعدم رد الإستنئاف لهم للنظر إلى (الموضوع) وهم من رفض ذلك شكلا ولم يكلفوا  أنفسهم مجرد النظر إليه وأغلقوا كل أبواب العدالة بوجه المريخ!! 
 •  أما حديثهم عن تأخر الفصل في القضية، وربط البت فيها بقيد زمني، فهو ما  يؤكد فعلا أن عقلياتنا لا زالت عقليات متحجرة، فهل القيد الزمني يا أهل  القانون، يبيح الظلم، ويحجب العدالة!!  
 • وإن كانت الحقوق تسقط  بالتقادم، لشاع الظلم، ولغابت العدالة، خاصة إن كان هناك أناس همهم ظلم  الآخرين على حساب أهوائهم ومنطلقاتهم الشخصية. 
 • القانون يا هؤلاء هو  أساس الحياة، وقد تشكلت مواد القانون من أجل خدمة الإنسانية وإشاعة العدل،  لا  أن تكون سيفاً مسلطا برقاب الآخرين، ووسيلة لتحقيق الأجندة السوداء،  وإشاعة الكراهية بين الناس. 
 • كل ما جاء برد لجنة الإستئنافات، يعتبر  محاولة يائسة للخروج من الحرج الذي أوقعتهم فيه المحكمة الرياضية التي تجد  قراراتها الإحترام من كل المؤسسات الرياضية حول العالم، ولا يوجد من  يجادلها بل العكس الجميع يتوجهون إليها بحثاً عن العدالة إن ضاقت بهم  ساحاتها في إتحاداتهم الوطنية. 
 • المطلوب الآن وحتى يحفظ إتحاد شداد  ماء وجهه، هو أن يبحث عن كيفية تتويج المريخ باللقب المستحق، بعد أن تم  تدوينه غصباً عنهم بإسم المريخ في تأريخ المنافسة، ,أي محاولات للهروب يمكن  أن تورد الكرة السودانية موارد الهلاك. 
 في نقاط 
 • يعجب جمهور المريخ كل العجب من حالة (التغابي) التي تتعامل بها شلة التدمير مع قرار كاس الذي أعاد للنادي حقاً أصيلا سلب منه. 
 • وقد أكد الموقف السالب للمجلس إزاء ما تم، أنهم فعلا لم يكونوا حريصين  على متابعة الإستئناف، وأنهم سلموا تماماً بخسارة المريخ للقب هو حقه الذي  لا ينازع عليه والسبب بطبيعة الحال هو أن (مزمل) يقف وراء هذا الملف.! 
 • ليس غريباً على هذه الشلة مثل هذه المواقف، لأنهم أصلا يعملون بعيدا عن أهل المريخ، وبعيدا عن موروثاته وقيمه وأخلاقه. 
 • كل ما يهم هذه الشلة، المسميات التي تجلسهم على مقاعد مجلس الإدارة، دون  عطاء يذكر، بل العكس فإن وجودهم يعني تراجع المريخ للوراء كل يوم. 
 • ماذا فعلت شلة التدمير بشأن قرار الإتحاد القاضي بإعادة الجمعية العمومية لإعادة مناقشة تعديلات النظام الأساسي!! 
 • إنقضت الفترة التي نص عليها قرار الإتحاد، والصمت يلف الجميع، لا  الإتحاد بحث عن (هيبة قراره) ولا شلة الفشل تلك إحترمت قرار الإتحاد.!!




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كمال شداد رئيس اتحاد الكرة يزور لاعب مريخ الفاشر فضل التوم بمستشفى الأطباء.
 التوم اجريت له عملية جراحية بعد ان تعرض لكسر اثر قفزه من الطابق الرابع بعد حريق فندق اوركيدة مقر إقامة بعثة مريخ الفاشر.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يدخل معسكراً  اعتبارا من اليوم للدوري الممتاز
 .
 .
  سينتظم لاعبو المريخ في معسكر مقفول .. عقب نهاية مران اليوم بملعب نادي  الاسرة بالخرطوم .. استعدادا لمواجهة الاهلي مروي مساء يوم غدٍ الخميس  بملعب استاد الخرطوم .. ضمن مواجهات الدوري الممتاز .. وكان الفريق واصل  سلسلة تحضيراته استعدادا للمواجهة المرتقبة حيث يعمل النادي الاحمر للفوز  من أجل استعادة الصدارة.
 وبحسب مقابلة رئيس النادي للمدير التنفيذي للفريق سيستمر المعسكر لمجة 20 يوما نسبة لإعداد المنتخب الأول حيث سيتوقف الدوري
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ يلهب حماس الجمهور علي صفحته الشخصية ويطالب بالعودة للمدرجات  
 .
 .
 ظل مدرب المريخ التونسي امين المسلمي كثير التواجد علي صفحته الرسمية على  الفيس بوك منذ توليه الدفه الفنيه في نادي المريخ واصفا أنه لايملك السيرة  الذاتية الكبيرة التي تؤهله لتدريب احد اعرق واعتي الاندية الإفريقية ولكنه   يملك مؤهلات تقنيه و شهادات جيدة وطموح كبير جدا علي حد قوله لحصد لقبي  الدوري والكأس ومن ثم التخطيط للبطولات والمنافسات الخارجية 
 وصرح معلنا التحدي وتحمل المسؤولية في اول مهمه رسمية له أمام السوكرتا بإستاد بورتسودان 
 وانجز المهمه بنجاح ليغرد محتفلا بالطول بالعرض مريخنا يهز الارض 
 ليعود ويعزي في كارثة حريق بعثة مريخ الفاشر ووفاة لاعبهم العيسوي ومن ثم يخلد زكري وفاة الراحل  أندراوس ايداهور 
 والتذكير بمواجهة المريخ أمام الأهلي مروي يوم الخميس القادم مطالبا الجمهور بالعودة للمدرجات 
 ليجد حماسه تفاعلا كبيرا من الجمهور المريخي وتقديم النصح له ومشاركته الآراء متمنين التوفيق له في مسيرته مع الأحمر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زووم
ابو عاقلة اماسا
 العتمة في كل مكان..!
 * رغم متابعتي اللصيقة للأحداث داخل  نادي المريخ، والتركيز العالي في التفاصيل وبعض المعطيات من قرارات وما  يؤدي إليها من أسباب، أحتار في كثير من المحطات وأتوقف لأعيد قراءة الأحداث  مرات ومرات.. على الأقل لكي أفهم الواقع في صورته الحقيقية دون التأثر  بموجة العواطف التي تغبش الرؤية وتضلل الرؤى.. ومع ذلك أرى أن العتمة تغطي  كل أركان النادي العريق، والتفاصيل المهمة تبدأ من منتصف الطريق دون  البداية، وبعضها يتلاشى قبل أن تقترب من نقطة النهاية، ولا أحد من الصادقين الذين اعتدنا على مشاركتهم الآراء والتحليلات من الشخصيات المعروفة يمكن أن نلجأ إليه في فك بعض الطلاسم..!
 * رئيس النادي الذي سجل ظهوره الأول على الطبيعة منذ انتخابه قبل أكثر من  عامين، أثار الجدل واللغط واللغو والغلو مرة أخرى وهو حر طليق، فقد زار  النادي ووقف على كل التفاصيل داخل القلعة الحمراء سابقا ولكننا لم نر شيئا،  وقد استمعت بنفسي للحوار الذي دار بينه ومندوب الشركة المشرفة على صيانة  الملعب حيث طلب منه إعادة الملعب لسيرته الأولى، وكنت أتوقع أن يلتقط  القفاز ويعلن تكفله بكل المعينات والنواقص التي تعيق تقدم العمل مثل:  ماكينات تشذيب العشب وتسوية الأرض (الدرداقات) وأسمدة تقليل الملوحة.. وهي  كل النواقص التي تعيق العمل تقريبا.. ولكن شيئا من ذلك لم يحدث..!!
 *  على المستوى الإداري والتنظيمي إعترى مجلس سوداكال الكثير، ومرت به عاصفة  شعواء من الخلافات والإستقالات مع جدل كثيف حول منصب المدير التنفيذي الذي  ظل وقودا للأزمات في الفترة الأخيرة، ويبدو أن (سودكا) أدار ظهره لكل ذلك  وامتطى هذه الدابة العجفاء، أو أطلق أشرعة السفينة المثقوبة والمخروقة  ليبحر بها نحو المجهول.. وقد اطلعنا أمس على جملة من التوجيهات أصدرها..  تبدو مثل المسكنات.. بينما الحالة تتطلب جراحة عاجلة ومعقدة..!
 حواشي
 * كنت أتوقع أن يعقد المجلس مؤتمرا صحفيا لإلقاء الضوء على جوانب العتمة التي تسيطر على أركان نادي المريخ ولكنه لم يفعل..!
 * لم أجد في حياتي مجلس إدارة ينتهج (الدغمائية) في العمل الإداري على نحو ما يفعل مجلس المريخ الحالي..!
 * كانت هنالك ثورة في نادي المريخ من أجل (الشفافية) قيمة وممارسة  ومنهجا.. ولكن ما يحدث الآن نكبة حقيقية والواقع المعاش لا يبشر بالجديد.
 * فقد المجلس إثنين من أقوى عناصره في مرحلة من مراحل التشظي التي يمر  بها.. فالثنائي محمد موسى الكندو وعلي أسد كانا بمثابة محرك قوي.. وقبلهما  مجموعة كبيرة ذهبت بدون رجعة..!
 * حديث العقلاء ينتقد تشكيل مجالس  الإدارات من 15 و 20 شخصا لأن العدد لا يكفي لتسيير الأعباء وإنجاز الملفات  الشائكة في ناد مترامي مثل المريخ.. ولكن هذه المجموعة تتناقص كل يوم..  وتتناقض كذلك في الشعارات والتطبيق.. وهذا أمر مخيف..!!
 * لجنة  الإستثمار التي شكلها المجلس وباشرت أنشطتها الفعلية داخل وخارج السودان لم  يوافق عليها معظم أعضاء مجلس الإدارة المستقيلين والمستمرين.. ولم تتوافق  الأطراف على صلاحياتها في هذا الملف... ومع ذلك.. قرأنا عن عرض للإستثمارات  في أرض الحتانة..عجبي..!
 * أغلقنا ملف حوض السباحة ولم نتطرق إليه رغم  الإثارة التي يحتويها وذلك بسبب أنه أمام القضاء.. ومن الطبيعي أن يحظر  تناول الملفات التي تكون في طور التقاضي..!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس 
الشريف 

 الرحمة والمغفرة لمهدي الفكي الذي كان محافظآ لبنك السودان ورئيسآ للمريخ

  ** شلة لا يتجاوز عددها ظ،ظ  أفراد تسيطر علي المريخ أكبر أندية السودان من  حيث العراقة والتاريخ والانجازات..شلة تسيطر علي المريخ باسم الديمقراطية  العرجاء 
 ولم يجد السيد آدم سوداكال أي صعوبة في فرض سيطرته أكثر وأكثر  بعد خروجه من الحبس ولم يتعرض لاي مسألة من أي جهة قانونية ولا من الاتحاد  العام وهو بنص المادة ظ،ظ£ من النظام الأساسي القديم المعمول به لا يحق له  أن يكون عضوا في مجلس الإدارة ناهيك أن يكون رئيسا ولكن وكما يقول المثل (  عايرة ودوها سوط ) وأصلها البلد هايصه والفوضي بلغت مدي بعيدا ..والشلة  المسيطرة علي المريخ ما شغالة يزول وتعمل الداير تعملوا وحتي الآن لم تحدد  موعدا لانعقاد جمعية عمومية للنظر في النظام الأساسي الجديد وضربت الشلة  بقرار الاتحاد العام عرض الحائط والاتحاد كان قد وجه بعقد الجمعية خلال  ثلاث اسابيع وايضا حددت الشلة شهر أبريل المقبل موعدا لقيام الانتخابات  واراهن لن تكون هنالك جمعية في الموعد المعلن ولا انتخابات والادهي والأمر  أن السيد سوداكال أصدر قرارا أمس بتكوين مكتب تنفيذي ضم عدد من رفاقه في  لجان مختلفه ولا ندري علي ماذا استند في قراره علي النظام الأساسي  القديم  ام الجديد الغير مجاز ولأول مرة نسمع بمكتب تنفيذي يتكون من لجان ومعلوم  لدينا أن المكتب التنفيذي يرأسه مدير والمكتب  هو من يشرف علي العمل اليومي  للنادي 
 ** هذا زمانك يا مهازل فامرحي .. ولك الله يا مريخ 
  ** صحيح أن المال أصبح كل شيئ في كرة القدم ولكن محمد الياس لم يكن  ملياردير وفي عهده احرز المريخ بطولة الدوري الممتاز ثلاث مرات علي التوالي  وشاخور لم يكن ملياردير وابو العائلة لم يكن ملياردير وكذلك مهدي الفكي  وماهل ابوجنة ومحمد الشيخ مدني ..والفكر قبل المال 
 ** لجنة الاستئنافات التابعة للاتحاد العام قامت بالتعليق علي قرار لجنة التحكيم الدولية ..كاس ..
 واكدت أن القرار معيب وصدر بدون حيثيات واستنكرت علي كأس رفض طلب نادي  الهلال بأن يكون طرفا في القضية وقالت إن كأس أخذت وقتا طويلا لتصدر قرارها  والوقت يفترض الا يتعدي الثلاث أشهر  وأترك التعليق علي  ما قالته  لجنة  الاستئنافات للاخ الزميل مزمل ابوالقاسم .. فقط ارجو ان أؤكد أن د كمال  شداد مازال يدرس في قرار كأس وسيقول رايه في الوقت المناسب ورأيه سيكون  صادما لجماهير المريخ وكل ما تردد بأن شداد استأنف للمحكمة الفدرالية  بسويسرا غير صحيح وما نشر في بعض الصحف عن  قرار المحكمة الفدرالية بتعليق  قرار كأس مجرد اكاذيب 
 ** مجلس الفشل المريخي كما أشرنا من قبل لم  يبد أي حماس تجاه قرار محكمة لوزان وفضل الصمت عكس مجلس الهلال الذي تحرك  بقوة وهاجم الاتحاد العام وهدد باللجؤ للمحكمة الفدرالية وتقديم طعن ضد  مريخ الفاشر باعتبار انه تواطأ مع المريخ في المباراة الشهيرة وعموما  جماهير المريخ  اذا أرادت الاحتفال ببطولة الدوري لموسم ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨ ستنتظر طويلا 
 ** الفريق البرهان رئيس المجلس السيادي أصدر قرارا بتجميد قرار تكوين لجنة عليا لتطوير الرياضة... ولا تعليق لدينا 
  ** الزميل مأمون ابوشيبة طالب بمنح فرصة لسوداكال ورفده ببعض النصائح  والزميل أبوبكر عابدين ما صدق وطار من الفرح بعد إطلاق سراح الرجل اما  صديقي العزيز اسماعيل حسن فقد أعلن الانحياز لسوداكال بلا حدود وبابكر سلك  ماسك العصاية من النص 
 ** سكرتير حي العرب أكد صحة شكواهم ضد الهلال  و مجلس الهلال سخر من الشكوي والجميع في انتظار قرار لجنة المسابقات لحسم  شكوتي حي العرب في المريخ والهلال ولا ندري متي تجتمع اللجنة الموقرة 
  ** أزمة بين الاتحاد العام والنادي الأهلي العاصمي الذي رفض أداء مباراته  أمام حي العرب المعلنة غدا عصرا وتمسك بقيامها ليلا وليلا تقام مباراة  المريخ والأهلي مروي ..بسيطة يا بأني حولو مباراة الأهلي والعرب لتلعب بدار  الرياضة ام درمان ليلا وتقام مباراة المريخ ومروي في موعدها باستاد  الخرطوم أو اجلوا احدي المباراتين لليوم التالي 
 ** الاندية لا تملك  حق رفض أي قرار يصدره الاتحاد العام..الاتحاد قال ليك تلعب بالنهار تلعب  .تلعب بالعصر تلعب. تلعب بالليل تلعب ..تلعب في البحر تلعب ..اه من  الانضباط الفي السعودية 
 ** السيد آدم كبير الوزير الولائي المكلف  أصدر قرارا بتكوين لجنة تسيير للاتحاد المحلي بالأزهري والسؤال هل يعترف  الاتحاد العام بهذه الاتحادات وما رأي اتحاد الخرطوم 
 ** يعني اتحاد في الأزهري واتحاد في بحري واتحاد في كرري ..هي وينا الكورة البنعمل ليها اتحادات قدر دي 
 ** المعتصمين في نادي الهلال أخبارهم ايه ..بياكلو ويشربو كويس 
 ** محمد عثمان الكوارتي المعارض للكاردينال والمتطلع لرئاسة الهلال يتحدث للفضائيات والإذاعات في كل يوم والكلام مكرر وممل 
  ** فريق الكلاكلة القبة أصبح علي بعد خطوات من دوري سنترليق الصعود للدرجة  الثانية بعد انتصارات داوية والتحية للمدرب نصرالدين العربي ومجلس إدارة  النادي واللاعبين الأبطال 
 ** هو في كرونا أكثر من الحاصل في المريخ ومن  الصفوف البنعأني منها يوماتي في العيش والبنزين والجاز والغاز والمواصلات 
 ** يا أمل يا لطف يا حنية وينك من عيوني 
 ** آخر دبوس 
 ** الرحمة والمغفرة لمهدي الفكي  الذي كان محافظا لبنك السودان ورئيسا للمريخ




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قال علاء الدين يوسف لاعب اهلي مروي ان مباراتهم أمام المريخ تمثل تحدي خاص  بالنسبة له ،مبينا انه يسعى لتقديم افضل ما عنده ومساعدة فريقه ي تحقيق  الانتصار.
 وأوضح يوسف" حققنا عديد الانتصارات، أتمنى ان يحالفني التوفيق أمام المريخ، وهدفنا التمثيل الافريقي".
 ويعتبر علاء الدين يوسف من اللاعبين المخضرمين في الدوري الممتاز ولعب للمريخ فترتين، والهلال والوادي نيالا وكوبر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد احمد بشير "بشه" قائد الهلال السابق يطرح رؤيته حول تكوين لجنة تطوير الرياضة من قبل المجلس السيادي. 💬  تابعنا جميعًا قرار المجلس السيادي القاضي بتكوين لجنة تطوير الرياضة  وتاهيل الملاعب وتكونت هذه اللجنة من أشخاص لهم خبرتهم الكبيرة في المجال  الرياضي ونحترم خدمتهم الطويلة في هذا المجال وما قدموه للرياضة في السودان  بصورة عامة.
 💬  كان الأولي لمجلس السيادة ان يمنح الجميع فرصة للمشاركة وذلك عن طريق  مؤتمر جامع لكل الرياضين في السودان سواء في الداخل او الخارج واخص هنا  الرياضيين في الخارج لما يمتلكوه من خبرات مواكبة للتطور في الرياضة في العالم خصوصا من حولنا سواء الدول الخليجية او الأفريقية التي تحيط بنا.
 💬  لماذا لايقام مؤتمر جامع تقدم خلاله أوراق على ان يتم تقديم مخرجات هذا  المؤتمر من توصيات لتكون بداية حقيقية لتطوير الرياضة في السودان.
 💬  نحن لا نمتلك بنى تحتية ولا نمتلك مقومات لتطوير الرياضة ليست لدينا  مؤتمرات او ورش او فرص تدريب للمدربين او الرياضين في الخارج فكيف لمن لا  يمتلك كل هذه المقومات ان يأتي بافكار قد تساعد في تطور الرياضة والرياضين.
 💬 نحن لازلنا ننظر للرياضة من منظور هلال ومريخ ونترك السودان اخر همنا كيف لنا ان نتطور؟
 💬  لا اود ان اكون متشائما ولكن سوف تجتمع هذه اللجنة بدل المرة عشرة وفي  النهاية لن يكون هنالك مخرجات، فقط اختلاف آراء وألوان ولن تُقدم حلول  وعلاجات سريعة.
 💬  المؤتمرات الجامعة قد تاتي فيها الكثير من الحلول والخطط قصيرة المدى  وطويلة المدى خصوصا مِن من عايش تطور الرياضة في دول بدأت بعدنا وصارت  أمامنا بآلاف الاميال.
 💬 نعرف مشوار التطوير يبدأ بخطوة ولكن اذا كانت هذه الخطوة غير صحيحة سوف يؤدي ذلك الى مزيد من الركود والتأخير. 
 💬  بلد لديها مئات الكفاءات تعمل في مجال الرياضة في كل أنحاء العالم وخصوصًا  في الخليج ولديهم خبرات تمكننا من بلوغ الثريا لا اريد ذكر اسماء لانني قد  اغفل عن بعضها، فلماذا نهدر الوقت في مثل هذه اللجان.
 💬  يشهد الله انني اكن كامل الاحترام لكل من ورد اسمه في هذه القائمة ولدي  علاقات شخصية مع بعض الاسماء ولكن هذا لن يثنيني عن قول رايي بكل ادب  واحترام ولا اتمني شئ سوى رؤية بلدنا في جميع المحافل الدولية الكبيرة وان  نعود كما كنا في السابق في عهود لم نشهدها ولكن سمعنا عنها.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد  العيسوى تعرفت به بالإمارات وكان يقيم معي في غرفة واحدة محمد طموح جدا  وشخص يجبرك علي احترامه وادبه كان يؤدي جميع الصلوات في المسجد اتذكر دائما  يصحي باكرا لصلاة الفجر يقول لي يلا ياكابتن تاج علي الصلاة الاذان اذن  أصعب فراق هو فراق اخ عزيز وأطيب من طيب كان كريما ويشهد الله مااعرف كان  مستعجلا جدا للحضور للسودان واللعب هنا  محمد قدرك ان تموت هنا مع أطيب شعب  في العالم هو الشعب السوداني،،،، محمد لن انساك وساادعو لك دوما بالرحمة  والمغفرة والعتق من النار ولن نقول غير مايرضي الله انا لله وانا اليه  راجعون ولاحوالله ولاقوة الا بالله،،،، (الإمارات نادي الوصل الإماراتي  برفقة الدكتور الإنسان جار النبي إبراهيم مع خالص التعازي لااسرته والدكتور  جار النبي وأسرة مريخ الفاشر وعاجل الشفاء لكل المصابين من اخواننا  الاعبين بمريخ الفاشر

 كابتن  تاج ابراهيم عبدالرحيم تاج










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قالت  صحيفة "الامارات اليوم" انها اجرت اتصالا هاتفيا بالأمين العام المكلف  لنادي الهلال علي عيسى للتعليق على اعتصام جماهير الهلال للمطالبة برحيل  الكاردينال، ورفض التعليق ، مؤكداً لـ”الإمارات اليوم” : «لا علم لي بما  يحدث، يمكنكم أن تسألوا المعتصمين، بالنسبة لي لا أعرف أي شيء».
 وكانت  الصحيفة الاماراتية سلطت الضوء على اعتصام الجماهير عقب الخسارة من الاهلي  المصري في دوري ابطال افريقيا بقيادة التراس "بلو ليونز".

 #سبورت249








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة
 د/ مزمل أبو القاسم

              الهمزاني يناجي الأصفهاني!!
  * أمسكت برأسي وأجهدت فكري، واستدعيت كل قدراتي القانونية (على تواضعها)،  سعياً لمعرفة مسببات ومرامي التعليق المضحك الذي كتبه رئيس لجنة الاستئناف  باتحاد الكرة، عبد العزيز سيد أحمد رداً على القرار الصادر من محكمة كاس  لصالح المريخ!
 * قرأت التعليق وأعدته مراراً، وفهمت من خلاصته أن السيد  عبد العزيز تعاونية يريد أن يثبت لنا خطأ القرار الصادر من محكمة كاس،  ويؤكد للملأ أنه يفهم في القانون أفضل من محكمي كاس!
 * فعل ذلك مع أنه  كتب مذكرة طويلة وعريضة، لم يستدل فيها بمادة واحدة من قانون كاس، ليثبت  بها أن كاس لم تحترم قانونها ولم تطبقه كما ينبغي!
 * هل يمكن أن يحدث ذلك من أي شخص له علاقة بالقانون؟
 * في قانوني يحترم مهنته يلجأ إلى الإنشاء والتعبير في قضية قانونية الطابع؟
 * أفضل منه تمساح القوانين كمال محمد الأمين، الذي أطلق فتوى مضحكة، زعم  فيها أن الحكم الصادر من كاس باطل لأن المحكمة استغرقت 18 شهراً لإصداره،  وأنه كان ينبغي أن يصدر في ستة أشهر!
 ‏* ردد ذلك الزعم الكذوب برغم أنف  المادة (59) من قانون كاس، التي تمنح رئيس قسم التحكيم الاستئنافي في  محكمة كاس الحق في تمديد أجل إصدار القرار التحكيمي بناءً على طلب مسبب،  (reasoned request) من هيئة المحكمة، باستثناء واضح للنص الذي يلزم هيئة  المحكمة بالبت في الدعوى خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ وصولها إلى قسم التحكيم  الاستئنافي في كاس.
 * تمتلك هيئة المحكمة حق طلب تمديد الأجل، متى  توافرت على أسباب تسند طلبها، خلافاً لما ذكره تمساح القوانين الذي سخر من  شكوى المريخ لكاس، وتوقع شطبها في مقال مضحك نشرتا بعض أجزائه قبل أيام من  الآن.
 * نحن عبنا على المحكمة تلكؤها في حسم القضية، واعتقدنا أنها  تعسفت في استخدام الحق الممنوح لها في المادة (59)، لكننا عذرناه لاحقاً  عندما علمنا أسباب التأخير.
 * مسئولية تطويل أمد التقاضي يتحملها  الاتحاد السوداني الذي تلكأ في تسليم مستنداته إلى المحكمة حتى يوم 1 مايو  2019، بعد أن ظلت تطارده طلباً لها من تاريخ 29 مارس.
 * كذلك ظلت  المحكمة تسأل الاتحاد السوداني مراراً بخطابات متتالية عما إذا كان اللاعب  هشام سليمان مؤهلاً للمشاركة في مباراة المريخين أم لا، بعد أن قدم المريخ  مستنداً يؤكد أن الاتحاد عاقب مريخ الفاشر بالغرامة عشرة آلاف وعاقب هشام  جنية بالإيقاف ثلاث مباريات، بسبب مشاركته في مباراة المريخين فرفض الرد  حتى تاريخ جلسة الاستماع يوم 9 مايو 2019!
 * أبوا يردوا وجايين يشكوا ويبكوا!
 * البكا ما بحلكم!!
 * إن وقع القدر ما بنفع الجقليب.
 * لو تكرم الاتحاد بإرسال مستنداته على الفور، ولو لم يرفض سداد نصيبه من  أتعاب التحكيم مشترطاً على المريخ أن يسددها كلها، ولو لم يرسل مرافعته إلى  الفيفا بدلاً من كاس، ولو لم يرفض الرد على أسئلة المحكمة، ولو رد على  استفسارات كاس عن موقف هشام جنية، لما استغرقت القضية 16 شهراً، وليس 18  كما ادعى تمساح القوانين!
  * استدل الاتحاد في رده بقانون الرياضة  الاتحادي والقواعد العامة والنظام الأساسي ولائحة المسابقة ومقررات الجمعية  العمومية لنادي المريخ،  
 واستغرقت المحكمة وقتاً طويلاً في ترجمة المستندات المذكورة، بعد أن وصلتها متأخرة.
 * ادعى الاتحاد في رده أن القانون الوطني (قانون هيئات الشباب والرياضة  للعام 2016) يحدد القيد الزمني لطلبات الاستئناف المقدمة لهيئة التحكيم  الوطنية بخمسة عشر يوماً، مع تمام علمه أن المريخ لجأ إلى كاس، وليس لهيئة  التحكيم الوطنية، ومع تمام علمه بأن النظام الأساسي ولائحة المسابقة لم  يحددا قيداً زمنياً لتقديم طلب الاستئناف لكاس، لذلك طبقت هيئة المحكمة  المادة (49) من قانون كاس (كقاعدة تعويضية)، نظراً لعدم تضمين قيد زمني  لتقديم الاستئناف لمحكمة كاس في النظام الأساسي للاتحاد السوداني ولائحة  المسابقة، مثلما يفعل الاتحاد الأوروبي لكرة القدم الذي يحدد عشرة أيام في  لوائحه كقيد زمني للاستئناف إلى كاس.
 * فِي المادة (49) تم تحديد (21)  يوماً كقيد زمني لتقديم الاستئناف إلى كاس، وقد التزم المريخ بالمادة لأنه  تسلم القرار يوم 11 أكتوبر 2018 وقدم استئنافه لكاس يوم 27 أكتوبر، علماً  أن احتساب القيد الزمني يبدأ من اليوم الثاني لتاريخ استلام القرار.
 * نعود لتعليق عبد العزيز سيد أحمد على قرار كاس، ونذكر أن مقولة (صمت دهراً ونطق كفراً) تنطبق عليه تماماً.
 * عاب صاحبنا على كاس إهمالها للشكليات التي أجهض بها هو العدالة عمداً،  وقد رددنا عليه بما ورد في الفقه القانوني لمحكمة كاس، وأوردنا حكمها  الصادر في قضية نادي سيون والاتحاد الأوروبي لكرة القدم، ونطالبه بمراجعة  السابقة المذكورة كي يفقِّه نفسه في قانون كاس أكثر، ولا يردد حديثاً  مرسلاً وجهولاً، لا يليق بمن يتولى منصب رئيس لجنة الاستئناف في اتحاد عريق  بقيمة الاتحادالسوداني الذي انضم إلى الفيفا في العام 1948، وتعاقب عليه  فطاحلة في الإدارة بحجم وسمعة ومكانه الدكتور حليم رحمة الله عليه. 
 *  حرصاً منا على إقرار العدالة وإحقاق الحق نقترح على الاتحاد تكوين فريق  قانوني يضم تمساح القوانين كمال محمد الأمين وعبد العزيز تعاونية ومحمد  أحمد البلولة ومولانا الرضي لتقديم استئناف للمحكمة الفيدرالية السويسرية،  كي نرى شطارتهم ونقف على قدراتهم القانونية، على أمل أن يفلحوا في نقض  القرار الملزم. 
 * كما ذكرنا فقد خلا تعليق عبد العزيز من أي استدلال  بأي مادة من قانون كاس، واعتمد على الإنشاء والتلاعب بالألفاظ في معرض نقده  لقرار صادر من أكبر محكمة تحكيم رياضي في العالم، وذلك ليس غريباً على من  تسبب في تجميد نشاط الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم عندما أفتى ببطلان قرار  الفيفا بخصوص الجمعية العمومية الكارثية التي عقدها في اتحاد الخرطوم، ولم  تعترف بها أي جهة.
 * رئيس المحكمة التي انتقدها تعاونية قرارها هو المحامي البريطاني المرموق نيكولاس ستيوارت.
 * ستيوارت محام بدرجة مستشار لملكة بريطانيا، وهو يمتلك حق الترافع أمام  المحكمة العليا في إنجلترا وويلز، ويعمل رئيساً لمجلس الاستئناف في الاتحاد  الإنجليزي لكرة القدم، وسبق له أن ترأس أكثر من مائة محكمة تحكيم، منها  ستون قضية استئنافية، ويعمل خبيراً للتحكيم التجاري والرياضي، وتم اعتماده  في أمريكا وفرنسا وإسبانيا وإيران والعراق وتركيا والهند وباكستان وفي مركز  التحكيم الدولي لسنغافورة.
 * نيكولاس ستيوارت خريج جامعة أوكسفورد، ويجيد أربع لغات، وقد نال درجة الماجستير في القانون منها.
 * رجل بكل هذه القدرات والخبرات المهولة لم يجد حرجاً في دراسة بكلاريوس  اللغتين الفرنسية والإسبانية من جامعة لندن وهو في الثامنة والستين من  عمره، وذلك يدفعنا إلى مطالبة رئيس لجنة الاستئناف وأعضائها إلى العودة  لدراسة القانون كي لا يفجعونا بتعليقاتهم الفطيرة وقراراتهم الكارثية في  القضايا الكروية.
 * نال ستيوارت مواقعه بقدراته وخبراته واستحقها  تماماً، ولم يتم تعيينه بمساعدة من أمانة الشباب بالمؤتمر الوطني مكافأة له  على انتمائه السياسي مثلما حدث لعبد العزيز سيد أحمد.
 * لو علم  ستيوارت بأن تعاونية وبلولة والرضي وتمساح القوانين طعنوا في قدراته،  وشككوا في سلامة أحكامه لربما أسقط نفسه من قمة برج ساعة بيغ بن الشهيرة،  أو لرمى نفسه في نهر التايمز!
 * ذلك عن رئيس هيئة المحكمة، أما المحامي  الهولندي هندريك كيسلر الذي انتقاه المريخ محكماً له فيمتلك مكتب محاماة  مرموق في بلاده، وكان يعمل مسئولاً عن القسم الاحترافي في الاتحاد الهولندي  لكرة القدم لمدة عشر سنوات،  وسبق له أن شارك في حسم عشرات القضايا في  كاس، وكان رئيساً لهيئة المحكمة التي نظرت قضية سيف مساوي الشهيرة، عندما  كان عبد العزيز تعاونية يعمل عضواً في مجلس إدارة نادي الزومة.
 * العضو  الثالث في هيئة المحكمة التي انتقدها تعاونية وبلولة والرضي وتمساح  القوانين هي الآنسة الدكتورة الأوكرانية آنا بورديغوفا، التي اختارتها كاس  محكمة للاتحاد، وهي تمتلك درجة الدكتوراه في القانون، وتعمل مسئولة النزاهة  والانضباط في بطولات الأندية الأوروبية، وعضواً في لجنة الانضباط التابعة  للاتحاد الدولي لألعاب القوى، ثاني أكبر وأغنى الاتحادات الرياضية في  العالم أجمع (بعد الفيفا).
 * محكمة بهذه الخبرات والقدرات والمؤهلات..  ينتقدها من أتى رئيساً للجنة الاستئناف بالاتحاد السوداني مسنوداً برافعة  انتمائه السياسي، بعد أن تسبب في تجميد نشاط السودان، ويهاجمها البلولة  والرضي وتمساح القوانين كمال محمد الأمين!
 * هذا زمانك يا مهازل فامرحي!    
 * نقول للرباعي المرح إن القرار الصادر من كاس نهائي وملزم من حيث  الموضوع، ولا يتم إلغاؤه إلا بالطعن للبطلان، والطعن نفسه محكوم بخمسة شروط  سبق لنا أن فصلناها في هذه المساحة، ونطالب عبد العزيز ورفاقه أن يثقفوا  أنفسهم قانونياً بالاطلاع عليها، ونرجو منهم أن يوسعوها بحثاً على أمل أن  يجدوا فيها أي ثغرة أو منفذ يلجون بها إلى المحكمة الفيدرالية السويسرية.
 * لو وجدتم أي عيب في الحكم فعليكم أن تطعنوا فيه بالبطلان، لأن المحكمة  السويسرية لن تنظر في أصل النزاع، ولن تأتي على سيرة هشام جنية ولا لجنة  تعاونية!
 * عليكم بدءاً أن تعينوا محامياً سويسراً مقيداً في نقابة  المحامين السويسريين لتقديم الطعن للمحكمة، لأنها لن تسمح لعبد العزيز وود  خيري ورمزي يحيى وأمثالهم بالترافع أمامها.
 * من المضحك والله أن يدعي بلولة أن محكمة كاس لم تأمر بتتويج المريخ بطلاً لدوري 2018!
 * أي والله ذكر ذلك في الإذاعة بكل قوة عين، مع أن القرار ذكر ذلك بوضوح  وأمر الاتحاد السوداني بتعديل جدول الدوري وإعلان المريخ بطلاً للدوري  برصيد 34 نقطة!
 * بل إن كوميديا البلولة وصلت حد الحديث عن تقديم (طلب  مراجعة) لقرار كاس، مثلما فعل تعاونية الذي استنكر عدم إدخال الهلال طرفاً  في القضية، برغم أنف المادة الملزمة التي تحكم مثل ذلك الطلب.
 * أما مولانا الرضي فقد ادعى أن القرار صدر من كاس بلا حيثيات، مع أن هيئة المحكمة أصدرت حيثياتها في (30) صفحة!
 * على دربه سار تمساح القوانين كمال محمد الأمين الذي أفتى ببطلان قرار  كاس من ناحية إجرائية بادعاء أن المحكمة استغرقت (18) شهراً لإصداره، جهلاً  منه بنصوص المادة (59) التي منحت المحكمة الحق في تمديد الأجل المذكور!
 * من ذكر ذلك الهراء، ووصف قضية بالفالصو وتوقع رفضها تمت تسميته رئيساً  للجنة دراسة وتعديل قانون الرياضة بأمر وزيرة الشباب والرياضة!!
 * لك الله يا سودان المساخر، حيث يحتل فيه كل امرئٍ غير مكانه.
 * على العموم ديك كاس.. وديك الفيدرالية السويسرية.. اطعنوا في القرار وورونا شطارتكم!
 * لو أبطلتوهو أبقوا قابلوني!!
 آخر الحقائق 
 * على دربهم سار الزميل رمضان أحمد السيد الذي ادعى أن شداد أفلح في إيقاف قرار كاس!
 * صدق أو لا تصدق!
 * فين القرار يا رمضان؟
 * ممكن تنشرو لينا لو سمحت؟
 * أما الزميل الصديق ياسر عائس فقد وعد قرائه بتناول قرار المحكمة الفيدرالية السويسرية اليوم!
 * المحكمة الفيدرالية أصدرت قرارها متين يا ياسر؟
 * من ورانا؟؟
 * الكلمكم بيهو منو؟
 * وجاكم بي ياتو إيميل؟
 * القوي وللا الضعيف؟
 * هل يعلم عبد العزيز سيد أحمد أن اتحاده لم يتكرم بتوقيع نظام الإجراءات الذي أرسلته إليه محكمة كاس؟
 * عارف يعني شنو (order of procedure)؟
 * هل يدري تعاونية أن اتحاده أرسل رده إلى الفيفا بدلاً من كاس؟
 * هل يعلم أن أبو جبل كتب فيه (CAS FIFA)؟
 * سمعت بي حاجة اسمها كاس فيفا قبل كدة؟
 * أنا غايتو يطرشني!!
 * هل يعلم أن الاتحاد أرسل رده بعد نهاية القيد الزمني المحدد في قانون كاس؟
 * لو تعامل نيكولاس ستيوارت رئيس هيئة المحكمة بالشكليات وتمسك بها مثلما  فعل عبد العزيز تعاونية لرفض قبول الرد، لوصوله بعد انقضاء الأمد المحدد.
 * هل يعلم عبد العزيز تعاونية أن اتحاده أرسل المستندات المطلوبة منه قبل  تسعة أيام فقط من موعد جلسة السماع المحددة يوم 9 مايو 2019، وأنه فشل في  مد المحكمة ببعضها؟
 * ختاماً نسأل: ما الغرض من صياغة الرد الإنشائي الفكاهي الذي أعده عبد العزيز سيد أحمد إلى شداد؟
 * أبو الفرج الأصفهاني يناجي بديع الزمان الهمزاني بكتاب الأغاني!!
 * قفا نبك ذكرى حبيب ومنزل.. بسقط اللوى بين الدخول وحومل!
 * الإنشاء الفارغة التي سود بها تعاونية الورق، بماذا ستفيد الاتحاد في القضية؟
 * عايز كاس ترجع ليك القضية بي ياتو فهم؟
 * وبأي سند قانوني؟
 * المادة كم من قانون كاس تنص على إعادة الدعوى من حيث أتت؟
 * عايزين كاس تسمح ليكم بتجديد العواسة بي ياتو نص؟
 * هل حدث أن اطلعت على قانون كاس أصلاً؟
 * معقول محامي يكتب قريب ألف كلمة وما يستدل فيها بأي نص أو مادة؟
 * كلو كوم والبلولة القال كاس ما توجت المريخ ببطولة الدوري كوم تاني!
 * دي والله حالة متأخرة خالص!
 * أسوأ من حالة مولانا الرضي الذي أنكر وجود 30 صفحة من الحيثيات!!
 * قال كاس أصدرت القرار بدون حيثيات!
 *يا للهول!
 * نكتة الموسم: تعاونية قال مستر ستيوارت مفروض يرجع ليهو القضية!!
 * آخر خبر: عنوان المذكرة: (لقد وقعنا في الفخ يا عنترة)!!




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يؤدي مرانه الختامي للقاء الأهلي ويعسكر ب"الصيني"
المكتب الإعلامي
أدى المريخ مرانه الختامي لمباراة الأهلي مروي عند العاشرة والنصف صباح اليوم بملعب الخرطوم الوطني بنادي الأسرة بحضور "24" لاعبا، وقد أشرف على التدريب المدير الفني أمين المسلمي وطاقمه المعاون، وأشتمل المران على تمارين بدنية أشرف عليها المعد البدني الألماني توماس مويير بينما نفذ اللاعبين عددا من الجمل التكتيكية وضعها المسلمي، وغاب عن التدريب لسبب الإصابة الثنائى حمزة داؤود والريح علي الذي تابع التدريبات من الخارج وذلك بعد بدء إنخراطه في عملية العلاج الطبيعي التي يشرف عليها الجهاز الطبي للنادي، وعقب التدريب دخل اللاعبين في معسكر مقفول بالفندق الصيني بالخرطوم.
*

----------

